# Gerald Green...



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

I got a chance to catch him play when he started getting like 25 mpg(thank you league pass) and I was really impressed with his offensive ability.

I was wondering what are the general thoughts on him around here? Cause from looking at him, I think right now he can become a very very good scorer. If he has the basketball IQ to develop into a superstar, I'm not really sure. But I think he can probably be your sixth man next season...(to be fair, I probably didn't care more than 15 Celt games all season, so I'm not really sure)


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

I know I'm not speaking for the entire Celtic's nation, but I'm pretty sure that mostly everyone believes that he'll become a great offensive player in the future. With his crazy ups and smooth shot, I can't see why he won't become great.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes, I think it is pretty much a concensus around here that he will not only become a very good offensive player but that he is ahead of schedule in that regard too. Honestly he was so raw coming to the Celts I thought he was a good 3 or 4 years away. I don't think that now and I expect terrific things from him in his Sophomore season. The kid has a great future coming up.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

He'd be the #1 pick in this years draft (thanks Danny).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Causeway said:


> He'd be the #1 pick in this years draft (thanks Danny).


He's a _real_ 'diamond in the rough', right?


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

i hope he gets in the dunk contest next year


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

aint a bad rebounder too.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm not going to make any predictions concerning the future of Gerald, but the early votes are in and Green looks damn good in Green. Very happy to have him on our team.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

GG's awesome. Forget about Pierce, all about GERALD GREEN!!


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

XtaZ606 said:


> GG's awesome. Forget about Pierce, all about GERALD GREEN!!



Um I wouldn't jump that far yet but I do like the kid a lot.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> Um I wouldn't jump that far yet but I do like the kid a lot.


I'm with you. But I expect great things from him. And it will be really fun to watch. :clap:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

IMO Green is being developed like Perk instead of like Al...obviously we all know who turned out better. 

So don't expect him to play even 15 minutes in his 2nd year.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> IMO Green is being developed like Perk instead of like Al...obviously we all know who turned out better.


turned out? these guys are barely over the age of 20.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

hes saying its better to bring a guy along slowly than to throw him into the fire and watch him shrivel up like we did with Al last yr


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P2TheTruth34 said:


> turned out? these guys are barely over the age of 20.


Turned out in their stages of development _so far._ Sorry, but I'd take Perk over Al any day of the week...and that's the non-homer side of me talking.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah, I guess the answer was pretty obvious cause when I saw him dude looked like a 20 ppg scorer.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> hes saying its better to bring a guy along slowly than to throw him into the fire and watch him shrivel up like we did with Al last yr


I'm pretty sure he meant that G-2 is being forced to work his butt off to get onto the court rather than being handed a job, like Jefferson was.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> I'm pretty sure he meant that G-2 is being forced to work his butt off to get onto the court rather than being handed a job, like Jefferson was.



kinda what i was sayin if you think about it...bring him along slowly/work his but off in the gym and bein handed the job/shriveling up go hand in hand as well...i get what ur saying tho


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qKZkK1NZz3U"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qKZkK1NZz3U" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

the future


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

max powers said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qKZkK1NZz3U"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qKZkK1NZz3U" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> the future


NOOOOOOOO don't call him that you'll jinx him :brokenhea


----------



## gruntbygod (Jun 21, 2006)

Is Martell Webster still a smart pick :naughty: 
funny how "NBA ready" Webster was and "raw" Green was.


----------

